# A little help identifying a weapon...



## Marauder06 (Dec 1, 2020)

A very generous donor is contemplating donating some Vietnam-era items for our Center's museum.  Can someone identify this rifle for me, so I can tag it appropriately when it arrives?

Thanks--


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 1, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> A very generous donor is contemplating donating some Vietnam-era items for our Center's museum.  Can someone identify this rifle for me, so I can tag it appropriately when it arrives?
> 
> Thanks--
> 
> View attachment 37230


Looks like a Mosin Nagant Carbine. Does the bayonet fold into the side?

*Model 1944 Carbine*: This carbine was introduced into service in late 1944 (with 50,000 service-test examples produced in 1943) and remained in production until 1948. They were produced from 1943 to 1948 at the Izhevsk arsenal and only 1944 at Tula. Its specifications are very similar to the M1938, with the unique addition of a permanently affixed, side-folding cruciform-spike bayonet. A groove for the folded bayonet is inlet into the right side of the stock. These were in use not only by the Soviet Union, but also its various satellite nations.[5] Many of these were counterbored post-war.

Foundry mark will be on round part of the receiver. Mosin Nagant Rifle Guide to Proofs and Markings


Mosin–Nagant - Wikipedia


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 1, 2020)

If the bayonet pops off.

*Model 1891/59 Carbine*: Commonly called "91/59s," the M1891/59s were created by shortening M1891/30 rifles to carbine length, with rear sight numbers partially ground off to reflect reduced range. These rifles are almost clones of the M38 except for the ground off M91/30 rear sight.[22] The "1891/59" marking on the receiver suggests the carbines were created in or after 1959. It was initially thought that Bulgaria or another Soviet satellite country performed the conversions in preparation for a Western invasion that never came. Recent evidence suggests that the M91/59 was indeed produced in Bulgaria from Soviet-supplied wartime production M91/30s.[_citation needed_] Total production of the 91/59 is uncertain; figures as low as one million and as high as three million have appeared in firearm literature.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 1, 2020)

That magazine looks like a Mauser one to me.

EDIT: No, I'm mistaken.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 2, 2020)

It’s a Mosin 91/30


----------

